# Sheepshead off of Va. Piers



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Has anyone ever had any luck catching Sheepshead off of any Va. piers? If so, where, what type of bait, and what time of the year is best?

Would appreciate any info I could get.


Thanks,

FS


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

The NEW virginia state record sheepshead came from the seagull pier last year close to the rocks on CLAM - maybe it was 2005.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

here it is ::

October 11, 2005. A 20-lb., 12-oz. sheepshead caught on October 6th by Arun Nhek of Newport News has been certified as the new Virginia state record by the Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament. 

Nhek caught his fish while fishing on the Seagull Fishing Pier at the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. The sheepshead, which measured 30.5 inches in length and had a girth of 27 inches, was fooled by a piece clam. 

Nhek was fishing next to the rocks of the First Island with 12 pound test line when he hooked his record setting sheepshead. After staying away from the rocks initially, the fish made a couple of strong runs towards them. Nhek ran down the pier away from the rocks to get a better angle and leverage to keep the fish away from the rocks. Even so the line was badly frayed during the fight. After a battle that lasted 10 to 15 minutes a net was lowered to the water and the fish was safely hoisted onto the pier.

The prior state record of 19-lb., 3 oz. was caught at the Second Island of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel by Jeff Hutton of Virginia Beach. Hutton caught his fish on July 25, 2004.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

the state record was caught off a pier.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

The state record was caught off of Seagull. Clams are the best bait. But as the jellies(Spades favorite food) arrive in bigger numbers they will become more difficult to catch.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

seagull, oceanview, and lynnhaven see sheeps. better bet is to go downto oregon inlet and fish the catwalk.... some monster sheeps out there.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Fish 4 Life said:


> The state record was caught off of Seagull. Clams are the best bait. But as the jellies(Spades favorite food) arrive in bigger numbers they will become more difficult to catch.


???

do sheep eat clams or are you confusing them with spades??


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

id say hes confusin them with spades since he said jellies are a "spades" favorite food...sheeps havent really showed up a lot this year so sea gull may no produce no matter what bait you through


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*


RACN35 said:



The NEW virginia state record sheepshead came from the seagull pier last year close to the rocks on CLAM -

Click to expand...

*it was caught on CLAM as stated, there are plenty of BIG sheeps all along the islands


for the record: Jellies are NOT spades favorite food.....


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

The absolute best bait for sheephead are small sand fleas baited on a #6 long shank hook. I tie it to a 20 lb fluorocarbon leader. You have to keep the line tight at all times, and set the hook "hard" at even the slightest bite. An excellent way to increase the odds is to chum them with crushed oyster shells. Plus, the shells sit on the bottom and continue to attract sheeps. Try using the fresh shells that most fish markets would gladly give you.


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I believe I'm going to go try my luck off the catwalk at oregon inlet. I was there visiting yesterday and they were catching them like crazy.

Thanks again!

FS


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

GoneFish'n said:


> The absolute best bait for sheephead are small sand fleas baited on a #6 long shank hook. I tie it to a 20 lb fluorocarbon leader. You have to keep the line tight at all times, and set the hook "hard" at even the slightest bite. An excellent way to increase the odds is to chum them with crushed oyster shells. Plus, the shells sit on the bottom and continue to attract sheeps. Try using the fresh shells that most fish markets would gladly give you.



#6 hook? Isn't that kinda small? I've heard to use a #1 to a 3/0 for sheeps. I'm new at catching these, so please forgive me. Just trying to clear up.

Thanks,

FS


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we were striper fishin out in the boat at OI a couple years ago and some guys rolled up in a john boat....tied and got out on the pilons....then proceeded to destroy the HUGE sheepies....we had nothing but live spot for bait:--|


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fresh clams make good bait for sheepies! Just get a bag of the big clams and bust them open as needed. You can catch them at Lesner Bridge. Fish the side of the pilons protected from the current.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sheeps love fiddler crabs fished close to the pilings about midway down the piling and not on the bottom.


----------

